# Hi everyone!



## Havana2304 (Feb 12, 2016)

I am 33, been married for a little over 5 yrs. I have problems communicating with my husband, and it has been like that ever since we've gotten married. I just want some advice on which topic of the forum should I ask for help. 

Thank you.


----------



## Havana2304 (Feb 12, 2016)

Anyone?????


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry. Busy day.

Try general relationship forum and welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Havana2304 said:


> I am 33, been married for a little over 5 yrs. I have problems communicating with my husband, and it has been like that ever since we've gotten married. I just want some advice on which topic of the forum should I ask for help.
> 
> Thank you.


 Yes... you will get the most views in the "General relationship" section ... it's a common problem.. communication barriers... please give your side ..and where he is coming from also.. 

You'll get a lot of feedback from those who have been there, what has helped or others who identify with what you are going through... jump in !


----------

